# Glorious Model O Mouse



## Vanir (May 18, 2019)

Glorious PC Gaming Race just released their first gaming mouse, which is definitely among the best mice you can currently get. Ambidextrous, extremely lightweight, with a high-end sensor, perfect skates and cable—all this at a friendly price tag. This is the first product ever, to get three awards from TPU!

*Show full review*


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (May 18, 2019)

Cool! Mine comes monday!


----------



## dj-electric (May 18, 2019)

I like this product for the sole purpose of biting Finalmouse in their ass.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 18, 2019)

What, no fan inside?


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 18, 2019)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Cool! Mine comes monday!



Where did you order from? (no find at Amazon) (google no find) (newegg no find)

@Vanir Thanks for this review.  Where would you get extra feet and what does a replacement set cost?

EDIT: Feet $6.99 from https://www.pcgamingrace.com/products/glorious-model-o-black


----------



## Chomiq (May 18, 2019)

Can I squeeze Q-tip through the hole?


----------



## advanced3 (May 18, 2019)

How dirty are some of your hands that the main concern is the holes in the mouse...


----------



## XL-R8R (May 18, 2019)

> 67 grams won't nearly tire out your hand as much as a mouse twice as heavy.



I'm sorry... really.. but if 68 grams tires your arm - or even 115g - then its probably time to stop playing games and join a damn gym?

Playing games for long durations is also not an excuse for needing a lighter mouse; if anything, it sounds like the younger generation need a HEAVIER mouse so they can build some wrist strength... 


On a more 'real' note, I just don't get the hype around this mouse. 



Edit: But!! The review is as professional as ever!


----------



## GoldenX (May 18, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> ...
> if anything, it sounds like the younger generation need a HEAVIER mouse so they can build some wrist strength...


Must resist urge to make that joke. Hnnngg.

Seems like a great product. Nice concept.


----------



## advanced3 (May 18, 2019)

XL-R8R said:


> I'm sorry... really.. but if 68 grams tires your arm - or even 115g - then its probably time to stop playing games and join a damn gym?
> 
> Playing games for long durations is also not an excuse for needing a lighter mouse; if anything, it sounds like the younger generation need a HEAVIER mouse so they can build some wrist strength...
> 
> ...



There is quite a noticeable difference flicking around a 60gm mouse VS a 120gm mouse in a fast paced FPS.  I highly doubt anyone really "tires" from a heavier mouse, but when something is half the weight its hard not to notice.


----------



## ahujet (May 18, 2019)

Long awaited review. Thanks!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2019)

Those holes will be packed with sweat and grime in no time. No thanks.


----------



## rawadinozor (May 18, 2019)

thanks for the review, i just ordered the mouse from their website based on the review, since i saw it has the same dimensions as the Zowie FK2 which i have, but seems that quality is better.
on the Zowie the shell is very stiff and the wheel squeeks so bad and is also very stiff.


----------



## advanced3 (May 18, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Those holes will be packed with sweat and grime in no time. No thanks.



How dirty are your hands.....


----------



## silentbogo (May 19, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> suit up - or better suit the mouse up.


You asked for it )))


Spoiler















advanced3 said:


> How dirty are your hands.....


Look at my G5 teardown in a sig, and then imagine if it had holes. Even if you are some hygiene freak (or illegal citizen of Gattaca), and you wash your hands after every CS/BF/QC or whatever match, you still get sweat and skin flakes on it. 



XL-R8R said:


> I'm sorry... really.. but if 68 grams tires your arm - or even 115g - then its probably time to stop playing games and join a damn gym?


Back in my days gaming mice[mouses] already came with weights, so you wouldn't need to...


----------



## moproblems99 (May 19, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> There is quite a noticeable difference flicking around a 60gm mouse VS a 120gm mouse in a fast paced FPS.  I highly doubt anyone really "tires" from a heavier mouse, but when something is half the weight its hard not to notice.



Weight doesn't much matter to me because I have my mouse set to 800dpi.  I buy mice for comfort only.  At 800dpi, I can mold a potato to perfectly fit my hand and likely wouldn't notice the difference.


----------



## advanced3 (May 19, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Look at my G5 teardown in a sig, and then imagine if it had holes. Even if you are some hygiene freak (or illegal citizen of Gattaca), and you wash your hands after every CS/BF/QC or whatever match, you still get sweat and skin flakes on it.



That's also almost a 15 year old mouse that looks like it wasn't well kept to begin with. Nice rebuild though.


----------



## silentbogo (May 19, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> That's also almost a 15 year old mouse that looks like it wasn't well kept to begin with.


It looks like that because it was actually (and actively) used. Not kept in a vacuum-sealed glass jar in a museum. I even wash my oversized mousepads twice a year, and never eat anywhere near my PCs.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 19, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> How dirty are some of your hands that the main concern is the holes in the mouse...



Not dirty but realistic about human skin and how it works for everyone.

This isn't even about sweat, its about all the bits you lose and all the dust flying around everywhere. No matter what you do, you will be opening this mouse to dust it out and you will want to wash the shell from time to time. Every time you do this is creating more wear and reducing mouse longevity.

I don't know about you, but that to me is a clear case of too much effort versus the benefit of '68g'.

Regardless, seems like a very solid mouse otherwise. I'll take a closed shell one any day with a slightly higher weight on it though.



advanced3 said:


> There is quite a noticeable difference flicking around a 60gm mouse VS a 120gm mouse in a fast paced FPS.  I highly doubt anyone really "tires" from a heavier mouse, but when something is half the weight its hard not to notice.



Absolutely true. I went from a Zowie FK1 to a (currently) Logi G502 and that's very comparable in weight difference.

Yes, higher weight is different. But it usually is also found on different mice. This G502 is more of a palm gripper really, and for those ,weight is beneficial up to a point. That said I would not have been bothered with -20g on this mouse, 120g is on the heavy side. But it never impaired gameplay for me. Its really just what you're used to, and you can get used to weight as well.

For claw grippers low weight is beneficial because of the more sweeping movements you tend to make with them. But even then, there is absolutely no need to fuss about a 80g or 90g mouse. I would have bought this Model O if it *didn't* have the holes to get to 68g... Its just a very, very stupid kind of tradeoff and not one that is aimed at longevity. That alone is a dealbreaker, I don't buy mice to replace them every year.


----------



## Zareek (May 19, 2019)

I could care less about the weight. I think I will try one when Amazon has them in stock. Maybe it will help with my sweaty hands during long gaming sessions. At $50 for a nice gaming mouse it's hard to say no...


----------



## moproblems99 (May 19, 2019)

Zareek said:


> I could care less about the weight. I think I will try one when Amazon has them in stock. Maybe it will help with my sweaty hands during long gaming sessions. At $50 for a nice gaming mouse it's hard to say no...



The G502 is 44.99 on Amazon is the best mouse I have ever owned.  That said, I have been exclusively using the Logitech 5 series since 2003.  It just fits my hand so nice.


----------



## funkymonky (May 19, 2019)

Mmm, that's one sexy ass mouse.....

I'll probably just open the mouse and put a thin layer of padding to collect dust and what not to cover the holes undersides


----------



## LocutusH (May 20, 2019)

This, without a cable. Maybe. But rather not.


----------



## bug (May 20, 2019)

Is it just me or having those buttons on the left side defeats the purpose of an ambidextrous design?


----------



## advanced3 (May 22, 2019)

It's so light.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 11, 2019)

It's a shame you have to wreck the teflon feet to open the mouse, since it WILL need to be opened for dusting and cleaning.

I like the idea of a very light mouse and this seems great but even ignoring sweat and dead skin building up over several months, the open design is still going to fill with dust - I dust my desk infrequently (every month or so) and if that much dust ended up in my mouse every month this thing would absolutely atrocious within a year. This is in a house with hardwood floors, so it's likely that the bulk of the dust is simply clothing fibres. RIP this mouse if you have carpets, pets, a tumble-drier, or any combination of those!


----------



## advanced3 (Jun 12, 2019)

A simple can of compressed air takes care of this really non-existent issue.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Yeah, that'd probably work pretty well.

I wouldn't call it a non-existent issue though - sure, the solution is simple, but dust is definitely gonna have an easier time getting into your scroll wheel and in between the buttons and switches than in a sealed mouse.


----------



## bug (Jun 12, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> A simple can of compressed air takes care of this really non-existent issue.


How? You can spray air through all the holes, but there's no exhaust on the opposite side.


----------



## advanced3 (Jun 12, 2019)

You can spray from the top into the mouse, the bottom is also full of holes.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jun 12, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> You can spray from the top into the mouse, the bottom is also full of holes.



I think he was implying that the mouse PCB would block the airflow from front to back - and it would.

Either way, I still think a good squirt of compressed air would be enough to dislodge dust and dirt and blow them out of a hole somewhere, even if it's not out of the back of the mouse.


----------



## Notedly (Sep 27, 2019)

I use this mouse at 12k DPI on a keyboard translator. I read that it add smoothing after 2100 dpi. Will the mouse add the same smoothing value at 3000 dpi as on 12000dpi?

"At 2100 CPI, some smoothing kicks in, resulting in about +1–2 ms of input lag, which doesn't correlate with increasing the resolution. "


----------

